# Cavender's Greek Seasoning Clone



## donny (Jul 26, 2007)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]2 teaspoons salt[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]2 teaspoons dried oregano[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1-1/2 teaspoons onion powder[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1-1/2 teaspoons garlic powder[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1 teaspoon cornstarch[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1 teaspoon pepper[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1 teaspoon beef bouillon granules, (or pareve bouillon)[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1 teaspoon parsley flakes[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 

Combine all ingredients, and store in an airtight container. Serve with steaks, chicken, or fish.
[/font]



[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]*Yield: 1/4 cup* [/font]


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll have to try that out Pepsi Challenge style.  You forgot one thing though...msg


----------

